#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Ignorant rednecks

## beerlaodrinker

Ive been back in Australia a little over a year and i must admit that im enjoying some aspects of the culture  but not other aspect free education  for the sprogs ((mostly)  schools are great medical cares great and overall its actually not all that expensive here. I got told it was, and yes some things are but theres usually a way around it to satisfy.  The foods great and ive been over indulging and now im an even fatter coont than before. But fuck me theres some braindead lowlife coonts . 1 lives next door . I will explain

----------


## Cujo

> . I will explain


Well go on then....

----------


## beerlaodrinker

So i moved back into the villa that ive owned for 20 years . Its a bit squeezy with 4 of us but i own the fucker and dont pay rent.  From the get go ive had problems with the neighbour in the adjacent villa. Hes a special kind of strange . Yesterday i had friends over for a drink and 1 friend had to use the lenght of the driveway to turn. Next minute old mate pops out with the croc dundee knife  calling everyone slanty eyed coonts .  I got all fired up and was gonna stick that knife up his blurter. The wife tackled me and got me under control and calmed down. The cops arrived with sirens blazing and guns drawn . A neighbour had calked them. We were about to.   Racist coont got carted of in handcuffs  and is being charged with going armed in public to cause fear. Ha ha. Hope the twat does time

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Had issues with this twat before. As far as i can see hes been in the house next door for 15 years  i havent lived there for 14. I remember my mum and dad  briefly lived in there  for a few months while they sold 1 house and bought another. The old man said he had problems with him even back then.

----------


## bsnub

Well hopefully you just got rid of him.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

About 6 months back i parked my car down the side of the house. I have 2 cars needed a bit more space. For friends coming on that occasion he called the cops on me. Cops called me and i invited them over to check. Parking on my own land. Cop said never mind. Sounds like bollocks.  Seems ive got a Nutter nextdoor

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The cops here are usually fairly unexcitable but they spent about 2 hours in old mates gaff  so im wondering what got em so interested? He doesnt like gooks , slopes and donald trump get a mention to. The cops have been back to my gaff twice now to corrodarate evidence pics etc.  To make sure the judge dont throw it out. The lao girls as usual had there cameras out and got pics and even a video of the whole thang going down

----------


## beerlaodrinker

He said to me. Your just like your dad.you are Both arseholes. Thems fighting words straight away . Dad passed  a long time ago.  Maybe Karma gonna bite this coont on the ass. This coont should of been arrested just for the vile racism against my wife and friends. Seperate charge for the knife threatening

----------


## Saint Willy

> This coont should of been arrested just for the vile racism against my wife and friends.


Unfortunately they won't. 






> Seperate charge for the knife threatening



Make sure to press charges, otherwise they wont. 

I had a bloke pull a samarui sword once, cops did fuck all.

----------


## bsnub

> Maybe Karma gonna bite this coont on the ass.


The coont deserves it to be sure.

----------


## Saint Willy

Honestly, as much as I hate to say it, I'd lawyer up and make sure that coont goes down for everything, otherwise he will be back and your family's life will be on the line. Cops are fuckking laxy.

----------


## Bogon

Bloody hell BLD, this is like the film Gran Torino, but in real life!...

Link for those who don't know the film - Gran Torino (2008) - IMDb

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Bloody hell BLD, this is like the film Gran Torino, but in real life!...
> 
> Link for those who don't know the film - Gran Torino (2008) - IMDb


I hear ya. Great movie ,but not quite.  Something a bit of about this neighbour

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Unfortunately they won't. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to press charges, otherwise they wont. 
> 
> I had a bloke pull a samarui sword once, cops did fuck all.


Definately pressing charges.  Going armed in public is a 2 year stretch . I know it. The cops know it but he wont do any time.

----------


## baldrick

> Unfortunately they won't.


dunno - they just had the incident with the fcukwit with a swastika on his forehead

----------


## Saint Willy

> Going armed in public is a 2 year stretch


did he stay on his property or move onto yours (or the public footpath?)

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Honestly, as much as I hate to say it, I'd lawyer up and make sure that coont goes down for everything, otherwise he will be back and your family's life will be on the line. Cops are fuckking laxy.


We done fuck all wrong willy. Its him that needs to lawyer up we were minding our own business on a sunday ago. Swirling frostys.  No need for me to pony up for lawyers

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> did he stay on his property or move onto yours (or the public footpath?)


Its a common driveway. If that helps.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

But yes he approuched us brandishing the knife o  the vommon driveway after it goes to court i willpost op the pics and video.  Prolly not a good idea tonow

----------


## Joe 90

Hope the cvnt gets banged up!

Can you get a court injunction banning him from your home and family then in effect banning him from his.
He'd have to live elsewhere..

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Apart from all this horseshit with old mate nex
X door its all good.. ive had to adjust my beer tastes

----------


## misskit

^I guess he owns his place?

----------


## strigils

Get a restraining order such that he can't come within 100 meters of you  :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Get a restraining order such that he can't come within 100 meters of you


How can that work? He lives next to him.

----------


## strigils

^ precisely

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Hope the cvnt gets banged up!
> 
> Can you get a court injunction banning him from your home and family then in effect banning him from his.
> He'd have to live elsewhere..


Cop said . Even before his court date hes not allowed within 5 m of us

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^I guess he owns his place?


No he doesnt. He rents. I know the owner  hes an old school driller  resides oop north. Informed him to inform century 21 to alert them theres an unpredictable coont  next door. For when they come on tenancy inspections

----------


## Joe 90

> Cop said . Even before his court date hes not allowed within 5 m of us


That's great news!

----------


## Joe 90

> How can that work? He lives next to him.


Quite common here in the UK.

Mostly between separated spouses. 

A mate of mine got banned from his own house by his bird, he can't even collect his possessions.

Apparently she's sold them off and moved a new bloke in at the weekends while he looks after their kid at his parents.

He still has to pay up every month as well even though she makes more money than him.

So in theory BLDs nightmare neighbour will never be seen again and if he turns up then he goes straight back to jail.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cop also said after all that time they were in his gaff they didnt find the knife. No problem though weve got plenty pics of him.and it.  Neighbours were pretty amused. I went to great lenghts to explain it wasnt me being the bad guy. They just laughed and said they already had his number

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Quite common here in the UK.
> 
> Mostly between separated spouses. 
> 
> A mate of mine got banned from his own house by his bird, he can't even collect his possessions.
> 
> Apparently she's sold them off and moved a new bloke in at the weekends while he looks after their kid at his parents.
> 
> He still has to pay up every month as well even though she makes more money than him.
> ...


Hopefully

----------


## beerlaodrinker

When i decided to move back to oz from Lao  after 14 years in Lao  i thought oh. nice one ive got a gaff here already. Just give the tenents about 6 months warning so i can move in. I forgot thats its small and my damn kids are like baby huey .  Im inner city which is good for property orices but bad for crime.  Ah fuck it . Gotta take d good with the bad.  Sure miss those king browns o of beerlao at my local hole in the wall  in vientiane.  Open dat border

----------


## Joe 90

Can you not build an extension to your property and make extra room.

Loads around here did property extensions and improvements over lockdown using the money they would have used going on holiday. Just a thought mate.

----------


## misskit

Good to know he is a renter. Easier to get rid of him!




> Open dat border


Vacay with the family?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I might put him in touch with our latin karen. Same kinda precious coonts

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Apart from the couple of times ive had argybargy with this cat  i actually  NEVER  see him . Hes been in that house for 15 years with the curtains drawn. His mum turns up once in. a while. Really strange geezer . I actually felt sorry for him because i know hes not well  and looks like shit. But no more. He show his true nature spouting the gook and slanty eyed shit.  Fuck him.

----------


## hallelujah

Pretty much standard behaviour for Aussies, isn't it?

A lack of class and blatant racism come as a birthright over there, don't they?

----------


## Saint Willy

> I might put him in touch with our latin karen. Same kinda precious coonts



too right

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

I am sorry to hear about beerlaodrinker's predicament, having bad neighbors is terrible. I can understand his frustration, but unfortunately , I am afraid  idiots like that are not limited to Australia. We have out fair share of them here in the US, and I am sure you all have them back at your respective countries. Thailand alsp is not a slacker on that respect.

----------


## panama hat

> We have out fair share of them here in the US,


Says Florida-man . . .  :rofl:

----------


## hallelujah

> Says Florida-man . . .


Of the English-speaking nations, it's got to be a coin toss between the Aussies and Florida as to who you would least like as your neighbour though?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## David48atTD

> Of the English-speaking nations, it's got to be a coin toss between the Aussies and Florida as to who you would least like as your neighbour though?


What if your neighbour was a Chitty Manchester City supporter?

----------


## Joe 90

> What if your neighbour was a Chitty Manchester City supporter?


Don't tempt fate, we'd be on the piss together or kicking the shit out of each other :Smile: 

Check out a long running Manchester comedy series called "Shameless".

It was that successful that the Americans are trying to copy it unsuccessfully.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Pretty much standard behaviour for Aussies, isn't it?
> 
> A lack of class and blatant racism come as a birthright over there, don't they?


Sadly. Thats correct

----------


## Loy Toy

Has he had issues with others in the area apart from you and your family?

If so maybe you can put in a group petition claiming he is a danger to the community and should be forced to relocate.

If this is not possible I would consider relocating as the nutter may use a weapon next time he loses it.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Says Florida-man . . .


Brother you don't know the half of it. You leave the east or west coast by a couple of miles where the snowbirds are, and it's a whole other world out there.

----------


## Joe 90

> Sadly. Thats correct


I spent a couple of years working in Oz and indeed saw racism from a minority towards Asians in Oz.
However,  it's all part and parcel of living in a predominantly white country.
Much the way farangs experience racism in Thailand.
Fortunately its isolated with changing attitudes and the world becoming a great melting pot.

----------


## Joe 90

> Has he had issues with others in the area apart from you and your family?
> 
> If so maybe you can put in a group petition claiming he is a danger to the community and should be forced to relocate.
> 
> If this is not possible I would consider relocating as the nutter may use a weapon next time he loses it.


The law is on BLDs side and the idiot can't return because of the police.
If he does then hes straight back in the clink.

Best way to come down on these types is hard and fast, I reckon BLD has it covered. 

IMHE, zero tolerance with racist cvnts and nip it in the bud early.
Also educate your children on what to expect and how to counteract the different situations.

----------


## panama hat

> Brother you don't know the half of it. You leave the east or west coast by a couple of miles where the snowbirds are, and it's a whole other world out there.


Oh yea . . . long association with Florida . . . the last being the best man at my best friend's wedding.  We went to Northwestern together and then he married a southern Baptist preacher's daughter.

Not a lot of laughs in Clearwater that day

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Oh yea . . . long association with Florida . . . the last being the best man at my best friend's wedding.  We went to Northwestern together and then he married a southern Baptist preacher's daughter.
> 
> Not a lot of laughs in Clearwater that day


I was near Clearwater,  at Tarpon Springs last week.  Very nice! 

a few years ago I had the opportunity to travel all through Florida as a representative of a fraternal organisation I belong to. 
Going to some of these places in central florida  was like going back in time to the 50s .
 All very nice people to their own, but let's just say a very close knit community not tolerant to "outsiders" .

----------


## panama hat

> All very nice people to their own, but let's just say a very close knit community not tolerant to "outsiders" .


Most of them are related to one another . . .  :Smile:   Some of the attendees at that wedding were . . . umm . . . special, but God-fearing and no booze!

----------


## baldrick

https://v.redd.it/1r8lprd6wsl61


investigate getting an AVO so the fcuker has to move

----------


## Backspin

Get familiar with some of the bylaws in the area and see if he's in violation of anything. Illegal suit or sub rental. Stuff like that. If its anything big, you should use it as black mail against the owner to evict the mad cvnt

----------


## Iceman123

If the owner of the rental property is a reasonable guy, I would be talking to him. No point in trying to reason with the crazy tenant.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Has he had issues with others in the area apart from you and your family?
> 
> If so maybe you can put in a group petition claiming he is a danger to the community and should be forced to relocate.
> 
> If this is not possible I would consider relocating as the nutter may use a weapon next time he loses it.


He already did. Fucko had a knife. Cops said they couldnt find it but the girls got pics and video on there phones

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Well the racist coke sucker fucked up again yesterday. I was around the side of my house to turn of a water tap. And saw that fucko had placed posters in his kitchen window. THE KOREAN WAR,THE VIETNAM WAR. Obbiously an attemp to goad me. Took a pic sent it to the evidence link the cops sent, sent it to century 21  who called him and said take it down within the hour or your tenency agreements terminated. Apparently they know this coont. Next i found a phone number left by his sister  when i found a drug addict conked out in his driveway. That was his MUM she was shocked  when i explained what he had been upto

----------


## beerlaodrinker

His dad. Who answered the phone in a thick saffa accent said he wasnt surprised at all and hoped he would do some jail time.  Seems racist coont nextdoor has daddy issues. Mommy promised to come and talk to him. The century 21 girl has no love for him either and said he was ranting on the phone  and demanding his rights if not he will go to Today/Tonight a sort of corny reality show . She just laughed as did i

----------


## beerlaodrinker

So. BLD Tip #1 on dealing with redneck aussie racists and wanna be bullys  is to
1. Inform the old bill
2. Inform the owner of his gaff
3. Inform century 21
4. Inform his mum. Grown men racist bullys hate that

----------


## David48atTD

^ 5.  All of the above  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I suppose it could be worse though i could be living next door to some sort of Karen who might try to get my wife and her mates deported?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Or throw pollit over the fence

----------


## lom

> Well the racist coke sucker fucked up again yesterday. I was around the side of my house to turn of a water tap. And saw that fucko had placed posters in his kitchen window. THE KOREAN WAR,THE VIETNAM WAR. Obbiously an attemp to goad me


I think I lost you there, why would that annoy you?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Because he called my wife and friends slanty eyed whores  whilst threatening us with his bowie knife.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Or did i not mention that? Its all mentioned in the video the video the got and the cops have now

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The posters in the window were not there previous. He was trying to goad a response from me perhaps sparking an altercation of which i was sorely tempted.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Bottom.line is he is a racist and has pulled this shit before. Hes not getting away with it this time.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

In his rant caught on video its my fault that australia is full of gooks and slanty eyed whores. People like me  have fucked it for him.  The guys not right in the head.

----------


## bsnub

> Or throw pollit over the fence


 :smiley laughing: 

Good on ya BLD.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I yearn for a return to 20 years ago whereby i could of judt beaten 7 shades of shit out of him and that eould be the end of it. To PC now

----------


## bsnub

> To PC now


Can't get away with nothing any more mate.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Ok. Well i may as well use that to my advantage. Im not the asshole in this scenario. Hopefully the judge will either jail him or give him a wakeup call. But i doudt either will happen.

----------


## Saint Willy

> opefully the judge will either jail him or give him a wakeup call. But i doudt either will happen.


It will, sooner or later.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> In his rant caught on video its my fault that australia is full of gooks and slanty eyed whores. People like me  have fucked it for him.  The guys not right in the head.


There are over 66,000 Thai nationals currently resident in Oz.

They didn't get there by themselves.

 :Smile: 

Given the difficulty stemming from your tenanted neighbour I should think that a lawyer's letter to the owner setting out the history of the conflict culminating in the current legal proceedings, which I suspect will lead to some binding over or suspended sentence, is required now. I do not know about Oz lease law but I suspect given his tenancy of over 15 years he may well have acquired some rights that confer an element of permanence. Nevertheless, as the free holder the owner must have some responsibility and correspondence to him should remind him of this and put him on notice that if your rights to peaceful occupation of your own property are infringed by his tenant then you will obviously have to consider a civil remedy for compensation in relation to any such breach in addition to any sanctions imposed by the criminal courts, a remedy that ultimately would be the freeholder's duty to provide if none is forthcoming from the tenant.

Clearly, he is unwell and probably a drug addict but the owner must be brought into the equation. 

In these cases it is nice if the judiciary resolves the problem but a two-pronged attack is better should the judge incline towards leniency.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Good advice SA. (Mostly) but i would dispute the 66000 thais in Australia were not all entering on a spouse visa  coz mad mick from meekatharra done his nuts whilst on a 2 week sojourn to pattaya where young and caring lek or noi "take care him"  Thais arent all daft and can enter oz on there own merits. Indeed quite a lot of skilled Thai,Filipinos etc The point of my post is  WHY in 2020 does such blatent racism/ ignorance and profiling even exist for mixed race couples?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Given the fact that me and my wife have done nothing wrong then why would i (should i) have to pony up for a Lawyer to document what is obvious. Im pretty sure this shits not done . This twat will shoot himself in the foot. The sooner the better. Hes been warned by his agent. 1 more incident. Tenancy agreement is null and void

----------


## Saint Willy

> Given the fact that me and my wife have done nothing wrong then why would i (should i) have to pony up for a Lawyer to document what is obvious.


Because the lawyer will make the cops do their job quick smart. 

But up to you if you wanna be a tight arse, and deal with his shit longer unitl he crosses a line that forces the cops to act.




> Hes been warned by his agent. 1 more incident. Tenancy agreement is null and void


Which means 7 more times.

----------


## bsnub

> But up to you if you wanna be a tight arse, and deal with his shit longer unitl he crosses a line that forces the cops to act.


Ya I agree. BLD has the funds.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Because the lawyer will make the cops do their job quick smart. 
> 
> But up to you if you wanna be a tight arse, and deal with his shit longer unitl he crosses a line that forces the cops to act.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means 7 more times.


Its not about being a tight ass willy. Lawyers are expensive. If anyone needs to pay a Lawyer its that coont. Not me. Money doesnt grow on trees mate

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Ya I agree. BLD has the funds.


My slanty eyed bride wife wants a new kitchen  she will be pissed if i spend that money on a Lawyer to combat a pee bah geezer next door. Da fuck . Im not spending shit to deal with this asshole. Beers not cheap here. Lawyer up. My ass

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Ya I agree. BLD has the funds.


No i dont. There earmarked for my kids education and to keep my family shittin in silk

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Because the lawyer will make the cops do their job quick smart. 
> 
> But up to you if you wanna be a tight arse, and deal with his shit longer unitl he crosses a line that forces the cops to act.
> 
> 
> 
> Which means 7 more times.


Actually it means 1 more time. Its impossible  to rent here at the moment. The owner would do quite nicely to. It would be on the market for about 5 minutes

----------


## Saint Willy

> Actually it means 1 more time. Its impossible to rent here at the moment.


And it is impossible to kick renters out...

----------


## bsnub

> My slanty eyed bride wife wants a new kitchen


Good give it to her.




> No i dont. There earmarked for my kids education


At least you did something right.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Anyway. Taking the wife to mandurah tomorrow morning real early to go scoopin for blue swimmer crab.  I might not be all that damn romantic but at least im not a racist ignorant redneck like ole mate next door eh

----------


## bsnub

You are a good coont.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Fooking willy? What a guy. Lawyer up he says. Yeah right and why dont i go to Sudan or somewhere bumfuck to pay for that Lawyers new merc. Sorry willy. The fun vouchers are getting spent on
1 . Food beer etc
2. Kiddys
3. Food and more beer.
4. Wifes new kitchen.
Cant believe you even suggested such a thing willy. Shocked i am

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> And it is impossible to kick renters out...


No it aint. He has breached his tenancy agreement already. There actually cutting him some slack

----------


## Saint Willy

> Fooking willy? What a guy. Lawyer up he says. Yeah right and why dont i go to Sudan or somewhere bumfuck to pay for that Lawyers new merc. Sorry willy. The fun vouchers are getting spent on
> 1 . Food beer etc
> 2. Kiddys
> 3. Food and more beer.
> 4. Wifes new kitchen.
> Cant believe you even suggested such a thing willy. Shocked i am


Jaysus, whatever. 

It's called advice, take it or don't.

----------


## Joe 90

> placed posters in his kitchen window. THE KOREAN WAR,THE VIETNAM WAR. Obbiously an attemp to goad me.


FFS, the racist cvnt is officially a lunatic racist cent.

I thought the police had told him to keep away, was it coz they couldn't locate the knife?

----------


## David48atTD

A couple of facts ...

Lawyers/Solicitors in Australia start at $200/hr and $400/hr is common ... and that's just a consultation/advice

On what grievance is *BLD* have a Court action?

The neighbour brandishing a knife and his reported threatening action is a 'Police matter' and the Police take the neighbour to Court, not *BLD*.

---

The neighbour having War posters on his walls in a private dwelling ... Meh

---

The neighbour violating the terms of their lease is a matter for the Real Estate Agency and BLD is not a person in that agreement therefore has no direct influence.  Nor do the Police.

----------


## David48atTD

What can *BLD*, in reality do?

1/  Follow up with the Police on what actions they are taking.  
Assuming that there is video evidence and Neighbours who witnessed the event, that should be enough for Police action

2/  Make the Real Estate Agency aware of the knife incident.  There he could use a Solicitor's letter.  The Agency could take more notice of that.

3/  Apply for a _restraining order_ through the WA Magistrates Court.  



> You can _apply_ to have a _restraining order_ made by the court to protect you from someone who commits family _violence_ or personal _violence_ against you, threatens you or your property harasses, or intimidates you, and you are concerned that it will continue.


 Restraining Orders

4/  Assuming a _restraining order_ is granted and the crazy neighbour violates it, then the Police have another matter of law on which to arrest the nutter.

----------


## strigils

Dave, you missed your vocation   :Smile: 

My real amazement in all this is the restraint exercised my Cyrille, he must have chewed up several non-synthetic belts reading this.

----------


## sabang

> And it is impossible to kick renters out...


Not if you've got access to some unsavoury mates. Just saying.  ::chitown::

----------


## panama hat

> And it is impossible to kick renters out...





> A couple of facts ...


All good in theory. 


It took us over three months to get rid of renters in South Auckland - what was meant for a couple with two kids ended up with six+ cars on the front lawn, every room with a mattress - last count close to a dozen people.  Agents showed up for viewing appointments but the house was locked with new door locks etc etc etc . . . finally left and the place was trashed.  Their pissy bond didn't cover the damage.  Housing New Zealand got them a new place, I pity the owner.

Sold the place last month . . . amazing what happens in three years in the Auckland/NZ real estate market. 

Another Auckland rental has been with one family for close to 20 years . . . never one tiny bit of trouble.  They pay the rates, paint, plumbing etc... and we keep rental low, for the area. 

So, it's a toss-up what you get . . . but it certainly isn't easy to get people out

----------


## David48atTD

> Sold the place last month . . .


EVERYONE ... *PH* is good for a loan  :Smile: 

The NZ Real Estate market is through the roof!



*PH*'s new Avatar

----------


## panama hat

Hahahaha . . . hardly.  We're not re-investing.  No way we're contributing to this madness.

----------


## Backspin

> Fooking willy? What a guy. Lawyer up he says. Yeah right and why dont i go to Sudan or somewhere bumfuck to pay for that Lawyers new merc. Sorry willy. The fun vouchers are getting spent on
> 1 . Food beer etc
> 2. Kiddys
> 3. Food and more beer.
> 4. Wifes new kitchen.
> Cant believe you even suggested such a thing willy. Shocked i am



I know in Canada, you can get free legal advice from law students. Usually at the court.  I used them on a $2200 no insurance fine and the student advice actually helped me wiggle out of it. One of the very few wins in my life.

They helped me draft a letter having to do with the reasonable persons clause.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Good advice SA. (Mostly) but i would dispute the 66000 thais in Australia were not all entering on a spouse visa  coz mad mick from meekatharra done his nuts whilst on a 2 week sojourn to pattaya where young and caring lek or noi "take care him"  Thais arent all daft and can enter oz on there own merits. Indeed quite a lot of skilled Thai,Filipinos etc The point of my post is  WHY in 2020 does such blatent racism/ ignorance and profiling even exist for mixed race couples?


According to your MFA statistics 70% of the Thai who migrated to Australia since 2000 arrived under various family migration schemes i.e spouses and children of spouse.

BLD take the emotion out of your dispute, it is quite normal in the heat of the moment to lose one's temper but in order to resolve the conflict one needs balance.

Leaving the matter to the authorities and hoping they will act in your interests depends very much on the response of the tenant who at the critical moment could show faux contrition in order to manipulate an outcome permitting him to continue his campaign against you at a future date.

You really have to get the freeholder involved as a responsible party in any proceedings and they need to be put on notice that you mean business. Getting a lawyer to draft a letter is not going to break the bank. 

Alternatively, put your property on the market and relocate or hire some Maori goon to cripple him.

----------


## David48atTD

If I could be so bold.

My suggestion is that, through what ever method is subtly employed, when the action comes ... it doesn't appear to the next-door-nutter that it came from *BLD*.

If he is that bat-shit crazy, and just having been evicted from his long-term digs, and unable to re-rent because he is blacklisted (that list does exist) he might decide to 'visit' his neighbour (*BLD*) who actively disposed him.

Better to get him pissed off with the Police/Courts/Real Estates Agents

IMHO

----------

